# Suche Alchemielehrer



## Sorveign (27. August 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe Alchemie auf 220, und kann nur bis 225 skillen.
Habe jetzt schon in IF, SW und Darnassus nach einem Alchemielehrer gesucht, der mir ermöglicht, bis 300 zuskillen. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch nur dumm angestellt.
Habe gehört das es in shattrath wohl geht, habe aber kein BC.
Muß ja eigentlich auch woanders gehen, oder?

Gruß Sorveign


----------



## Diamond1611 (27. August 2007)

ab 225..hmm war der net in feralas? direkt links neben dem gasthaus?


----------



## moiki (27. August 2007)

Ok ich geb zu...Du hast dich etwas dumm angestellt^^
normalerweise würde es schon reichen wenn du ma mit
[[[[[ /1 wo is der alchilehrer für skill bis 300? ]]] 
Naja egal^^ es geht ja schwerer =))

Mondbeerenfeste (Feralas)
da is er ;D

viel spaß beim mixen

mfg
Moiki


----------



## Sorveign (27. August 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> Ok ich geb zu...Du hast dich etwas dumm angestellt^^
> normalerweise würde es schon reichen wenn du ma mit
> [[[[[ /1 wo is der alchilehrer für skill bis 300? ]]]
> Naja egal^^ es geht ja schwerer =))
> ...



Danke Euch für die Antwort!

Und ich habe je nie bestritten das ich mich dumm angestellt habe ^^


----------



## moiki (29. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorrrrrrrrrrrrrry eine kleine verbesserung meiner seits...
es ist eine SIE un kein er^^
sorry!!!

mfg
moiki


----------



## snoopie (19. Dezember 2008)

tja ich hätte da mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab alchemie auf 375
jetzt hab ich zocken wieder angefangen und suche den lehrer um von 375 an aufwärts zu skillen
wo finde ich den?
spiele auf hordeseite


----------



## Tadaja (20. Dezember 2008)

snoopie schrieb:


> tja ich hätte da mal ne frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um den Lehrer für 375+ zu finden musst du nach Nordend reisen. Der Lehrer befindet
sich dann direkt bei Ankunft mit dem Zeppelin aus OG in der Kriegshymnenfeste....
Du brauchst also definitiv WotLK um den Lehrer zu finden...


----------

